
Personal Thoughts on the LambdaConf Controversy - saryant
http://degoes.net/articles/lambdaconf-controversy
======
lhnz

      If a conference allows all peaceful people to attend 
      and speak so long as they treat attendees exceedingly
      well, then guess what I think it’s going to select for?
      Wait for it… a diverse community of peaceful people
      who are willing to treat attendees exceedingly well, 
      even when they strongly disagree with them!
    

A very thoughtful response.

I'm very glad that there is a conference willing to defend these views.

I hope he succeeds.

------
ChuckMcM
That was a good read, I think the thoughtfulness behind their deliberation was
great.

------
13thLetter
It is so weird to see an organization handling this kind of situation in a
rational and professional manner instead of instantly caving in to the mob.
I'm not used to it. I keep waiting for the punchline.

